# Wading in Rollover Pass area?



## chimneymasterbassmaster (Aug 12, 2011)

Where exactly to wade that area is my question? Hoping someone can point me in the right direction.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Stetson22 (Mar 28, 2013)

Wade the bay side and wade on the west side. Like the side closest to Galveston. On a strong in bound tide croaker on a Carolina rig can be really effective


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Bay side X-2 only The current rips through the pass and is very dangerous. always wear a pfd.


----------



## wave breaker (Nov 22, 2013)

Yes, the current is definitely strong. I usually rig-up with a heavier lead head if using artificials.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

i have not waded there in yrs. but in late 80's early ninties we would tear the trout up on the east bank ,gulf side on an out going tide. we had it timed to be there on the start of the outgoing and fish from out in the surf back up into the pass. a tt28 mirrolure was deadly. we even rigged us up a ladder and boards to set up on the iron bulkhead material, you could not hardly wade the bay side of the pass behind what was then grannies bait camp because of the muck, we always waded the east side and done good on the incoming tide. like they have posted before be carefull because the current is treachous, never wore a pfd but always had one tethered to me just in case. 


be carefull and good luck


----------



## Zeicho (Jan 27, 2013)

Are people still catching flounder at the pass seawolf was slow last weekend


----------

